# VRChat



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

VRChat recently blew up in popularity. I saw some people on Steam forums say they have anxiety and plan to use VRChat to help them get used to interacting with people. It kinda makes sense because unlike real life you can block or mute people in the game, but on the other hand, people are less filtered in VRChat than in real life. 

You can play without a VR headset too, but you need a mic to communicate, there is no text chat in the game. Some people somehow use text to speech. I've also seen players with headsets who don't speak, they communicate with hand gestures or by using drawing pens in game.

I've been playing it for a few months, but haven't made any friends or anything. Mostly just an observer and only recently started saying hi to people. There is lots of juvenile behavior in the game, and lots of memes, so it's hard to get genuine interactions.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Since I posted this, I found a small group of friends. I've never really been able to make friends through games before, though vrchat is not really a game. Anyway vrchat is a lot more fun with friends than if you are alone going to public worlds. 

If you're looking for friends in vrchat feel free to send me a message on here so I can add you in game.


----------

